# Asian lathe with factory ELS



## ivel03 (Dec 26, 2022)

Looks similar to the Vevor and other import models but the really interesting thing is that it has an ELS built in!  Don't know if they're using the Clough42 solution or one of the other ones on GitHub.  The "brochure" on the ebay listings doesn't clearly show the features or at least in a way that i understand.  

Here's a list of the features:
_- It can automatically switch between  metric and inch systems without changing gears.
- In the X axis direction can be automatic feed, no  manual;Automatic feed speed can be adjusted;Automatic feed range  reached 0.01mm-0.4mm!
- There are three ways to start turning: manual start, automatic  start, delay automatic start.
- Indexing function: you can switch the direction of turning  tool through "DIR" button; Angles can be cleared with one click.
- Control panel set parameters after saving and start, can  realize reciprocating turning function and turning thread._

Link to Ebay:








						8"*32" Metric/Inch Precision Metal Bench Lathe Metalworking Machine RC-210E 110V  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8"*32" Metric/Inch Precision Metal Bench Lathe Metalworking Machine RC-210E 110V at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Not sure how good the actual lathe is or anything at all about it but i thought it was interesting that they're starting to bundle ELS features in these import machines now.  Might even be cheaper for the manufacturers than including the gear train and gearbox if it has one.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 26, 2022)

A machinery dealer in London Ontario has been importing lathes of this kind in sizes fro 12" to 20" for about a decade.  Thye are Taiwanese made and were priced $$$$$...  Lost track of them over the last few years, as I have my last lathe

Now all I have to do is to add automation to it..  (ELS or CNC)


----------



## intrepid (Dec 26, 2022)

I have been thinking of this lately.  Actually hoping lathes like this would soon come onto the market.  This seems to be a fair price,(for what they are offering), although it does not appear to have power cross feed.  That is one option I must have.  I could do with an 8" lathe but would go for a 9" or 10" if it had all the options/functions I would want.  I would like to see LMS or PM offer something like this because of their trusted reputations.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 27, 2022)

I would like to see the X axis set-up.
Adjustable feed speed on the cross slide should be interesting.


----------



## ivel03 (Dec 27, 2022)

The PM and Weiss have 3 speeds on the cross slide via gearing.  No idea on the quality of these machines but at that price point i'd guess they're similar to the Vevor and HF machines being more of a kit requiring some fit and finish work done by the owner.  This class of machines also uses the leadscrew and half nut for feeding operations along with threading so there's zero chance of getting power cross feed.  This type of lathe is much easier and simpler to do an ELS conversion on - there's nothing in the carriage for gearing and plenty of room where the gearbox is to mount the stepper motor as they did here OEM.

  It would be nice to see a PM with an ELS instead of the gearing in a polished OEM offering.  It would likely be a premium option costing more than the typical geared model but it would make some operations easier for a beginner.


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 27, 2022)

Unless the ELS version is less expensive than the geared version, it's not likely to happen at industrial scale.  There's usually resistance to undercutting one's product line.  But, if these ELS systems become "popular", other vendors will follow.  Certainly would be nice to see these systems on PM lathes and other suppliers.

On the other hand, if you haven't had the pleasure of changing gears, on this class lathe, you'd have no idea how awesome an ELS is.  On my G0752Z/G0602 lathe, I found the process messy and occasionally time would stop as an e-clip would go flying off in slow motion to some inaccessible location in the shop.  Now with an ELS, that doesn't happen.  I get all that time back to make things, rather than having to clean up all the time and ponder the gear ratio I need.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 27, 2022)

Until I saw the aliexpress link above, all factory equipped lathes with ELS that I have seen were about 4000$ more than a similar offering without it. 

I think it is possible the market might shift in that direction, but I've been waiting 12 years for it to happen.


----------

